# I.. Need a Camera



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Well I expect a flock of people to come in here, but thats good.

well I need a Camera, you know.. not the grainy cell phone looking ones.

I want a really clear picture nice to.. something that can zoom in.. and preferably do video to?

I'm looking around 100-150$. If nothing will come close.. I can do with out the video.

Something with a sharp picture.. somewhat easy and I can find locally.. (Wal-mart, Target, Best Buy,) You get the picture hahahaha.

Please provide links.. and Give me some options please!

Thank yooous.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

well if point and shoot it what I gotta get then I will.. Just wanna sharp picture. and able to upload it online. all I need. and some type of zoom?

Can you give me 100-150?

and 150-200?


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

I bought one of these earlier this year to take on a trip. I needed a little camera to fit in my pocket but still take really good pics. It is not amazing like my other (much larger) digital canon but it works great. You can find them a lot cheaper if you search around a bit online~ Good luck!

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...d1100&lp=1&type=product&cp=1&id=1202648739174


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Can you post a picture it took? preferably something that can be life like, like a room or something? fishtanks are a bit odd with lighting..


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

Some random pics from the ice storm we had in December. Not great but you get the idea!


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

yup.. I love it. great picture. this is super amazing picture in my book. ! well Im open to anything cheaper then 170.


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

outdoor sunny pic


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

I dont see any need to to get a better picture then that... thats amazing. got any links to some cheap places to buy?


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

OR any camera's that can provide that great picture.. and cheaper O.O


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i bought a canon A590 IS..... i think $159 or so with shipping.. and a 4GB SD memory card.. many of the canons have an "aquarium" mode...
i have used canon cameras for more than 40 years.. you can't go wrong with them... 
check e-bay..that is where i have gotten my last 3..
ask sueM to show you some of her pics too.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

do they have cheap used ones?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you could also get the A470 for about $100 or so... it also has the aquarium mode..and video too.
you might want to try and stay away from used stuff.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

A470 is a great little camera. I had to use one for about a year, until I bought a new camera. I don't really like canon, and the a470 is VERY easily broken, but it's great for the price. It's super macro mode is also better than many higher end cameras IMHO.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

that is a gooooooooooooooooooooooooood camera!!!! WOW


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

lol, so Can I get this camera at best buy..? or such? or a link maybe.. ?!


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Check out B&H Photo - http://www.bhphotovideo.com/ or if you really want to save money check out Pyxis on eBay http://stores.shop.ebay.com/pyxis-camera__W0QQ_armrsZ1

There is no bigger waste of money than buying a camera at a retail store like a Ritz, Sammy's, or even Best Buy.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

You can usually get the Canon A590 or A470 at Walmart or Kmart. I got my A590 at Kmart for $159. I just bought a Kodak EasyShare ZD8612 with 8.1 mp and 12X optical zoom at Walmart for $149.00. I don't have any pics to share from it atm but it takes nice shots once you get used to using all of the features. The only problem I have had so far is the software disk had a missing file and I had to go online to download the software for it. It doesn't have the aquarium mode like the Canon but if you play around with the different ISO and mode settings you can get a good pic.
I like the Kodak EasyShare cameras for pic quality and price but I HATE the EasyShare software that you have to use with it.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

wow I'd NEVER spend over 200$ for a camera NEVER!!!!!!!!! I don't see why someone needs THAT clear of a picture.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Depends on what the pic will be used for. I use candid snapshots of friends and family to make portraits. Gotta have a good pic for that.


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

The canon elf series are hard to pass up for a small handy camera. I have one that I keep in my backpack at all times. I am always amazed at the quality of the macro shots these cameras take. The other point and shoot cameras that I really like are the S series Canons. About a year ago I bought my wife a S5is that is really nice. You may be able to find a used one in your price range since it is now replaced by, I believe, the SX10. Very good macro and optical zoom range for a semi compact camera. 

Very nice pictures Lauras! I love macro photography.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

I went to a website about A470 and it is pretty cool, But I don't understand all those things they put.. as I'm not into cameras.. or anything close to a camera.

Can anyone break it down and tell me whats good about it?

Loha said it has video but I couldn't find where it said that! So does it?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well kurt...if you would not ever pay more that $200 for a camera; then i am sure you would not be interested in some of the really fine cameras out there that sell for 10-15 grand or so....i think beki (baby baby) has a few grand already tied up in one..if photography is your livelihood;you buy the best.

i will check on A470 features for you and see for sure if they have video..


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok kurt; here is the place to go to get all the info on all the canon cameras...
and for 100 bucks you can't go wrong with the A470... and it does do movies...get yourself an 8GB memory card and you will get almost 2 hours of movies.

the canon site will give you everything you want to know..

http://www.usa.canon.com/home


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Alright I Looked at the home site earlier.. says nothing of video (atleast I didnt see anything) but I could be wrong. I did GOOGLE does it have it, they say yes.. so Yeah.

Anyways I think I will go with this camera.. just one last thing.. andone have one with a picture? The ones on there website are usually touched up a bit lol.


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

Here is a good site to check reviews and features:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/542274-REG/Canon_2503B001_Powershot_A470_Digital_Camera.html

Looks to have a 4.5 out of 5 review, but it's best to read what people have to say about it to make a decision if it fits your needs.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow that's cheap. I guess if you're looking for something very basic, that should do the trick. Personally I like the high-end DSLRs and the like.

Quick tip for that cheapy Canon: invest in the fancy Energizer E2 lithium batteries. That way you can take more than four pictures without changing batteries and you will be able to shoot in more rapid succession.


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

good tip COM, Kurt if you go with the sd1100 you should buy an extra rechargeable battery I did this and now always travel with one battery in the camera and a back up just in case (that is why I went this one, no need to drop $30.00 on batteries every month, just plug it in for an hour and your golden)! The little plug in charger for the battery is awesome too, cant remember if it came with the camera or I bought it separately (it was a camera buying blurr!) Also on the canon, the only complaint from most people was that the battery compartment door snaps off easily (the battery is still held in place though so not a huge problem, just aesthetic) , after reading this I just treat it gently and havent had any problems.
Good luck with whatever you buy!


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

The Canon packages are supposed to come with a battery charger. I would also recommend this. My wife's Canon runs on AA batteries and they seem to go through them quite often. I ended up buying rechargables for it since the things do not last long. The main reason for the S5 was for the optical zoom (12x).


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The panasonic Lumix are small, cheap, and nice


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

wow thats cheap i wasted 500$ on my camera and its sony 12.1 megapix


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

If you want to see any pics taken from the a470 still, I can upload a few of them if you'd like.
It's amazingly simple to use, and my favorite feature was the super macro mode. You can almost attack the subject with the lens, and it'll still pick it up. It's great to have if you just want a smaller camera to take around, and not worry about it being a hassle.


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

Baby_Baby said:


> I'm about to pay $5,500 for my new setup
> Theres many more factors in buying a camera than clear pictures, of course
> 
> As for batteries, the best to invest in are known as Eneloop. Nikon recommends them in their professional flash manuals. They are quite spectacular batteries. Say you leave them out for a year and go to put them in your camera: they'll still have 85% of their charge. They are rechargable as well.


I have read about those batteries, but have not tried them. Have you used them yet? I always wonder how much is lost after each charge. It seems even some batteries that claim to have no memory still lose some power each time they are charged.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

flamingo said:


> If you want to see any pics taken from the a470 still, I can upload a few of them if you'd like.
> It's amazingly simple to use, and my favorite feature was the super macro mode. You can almost attack the subject with the lens, and it'll still pick it up. It's great to have if you just want a smaller camera to take around, and not worry about it being a hassle.


Yes, please show them,and I agree.. I'm not into the whole perfect picture.. just something less grainy then a cell phone.


----------



## FlatLine (Dec 30, 2008)

I love canon, by far they have always been a great brand. The A590 that has been mentioned would be a wonderful camera, 8.3 mega pixels is really respectful since most people can't notice a difference on average resolutions, i.e a 1600x1200 picture on a 8.3MP camera won't be much different if at all when compared to a 12MP camera. Also it's currently $109.99.

The link I provided should give some more info and some reviews on the camera.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16830120256


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Macro <3

When I have time, i'll try to find my old picasa account.
I also forgot, it was actually taken on an a410*


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

FlatLine said:


> I love canon, by far they have always been a great brand. The A590 that has been mentioned would be a wonderful camera, 8.3 mega pixels is really respectful since most people can't notice a difference on average resolutions, i.e a 1600x1200 picture on a 8.3MP camera won't be much different if at all when compared to a 12MP camera. Also it's currently $109.99.
> 
> The link I provided should give some more info and some reviews on the camera.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16830120256



what is this a better version? People seem to treat the camera as a god in those customer reviews haha, must be good. how long does the battery last?

----------------------

As for FlamingO, So thats with an older version? still a great picture..


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Yes, with an A410. it's pretty much similar, and I THINK you might get it around 70-80 if you look good enough. I was given that camera about three years ago, after I went to florida and mine was broken by my cousin. It's really not that bad of a camera for how it looks (cheaply made etc.). It eventually got water damage, but it really went through a lot before that happened. About 1-2 years of constant use and abuse, pictures of collecting trips, underwater photos through bags etc. If I had the money, and found one for sale around here, i'd definitely buy it as an extra for carrying around, when "perfect" quality isn't the greatest issue.


----------

